# British torpedo bomber



## sunny91 (Jan 15, 2008)

Stalingrad. 1942.

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow the Beaufighters torpedo runs must have taken cahones of steel. Did you see that one run where he drops his torpedo and then takes a few 20mm hits head on. Man. I thought they released much further out than that.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 15, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I thought they released much further out than that.



Me too... I surprised the torps had enough time to level at run depth and arm

.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2008)

What did you say?


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 15, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> What did you say?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome footage, though I do believe they're Beauforts.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh are they? Thanks!


----------

